# How to Test Soil PH with PH Test Strips



## drfting07 (Aug 22, 2011)

*From EHow.com
*

*How to Test Soil PH With PH Test Strips*

 				 			 			 						 				By Sara Klein, eHow Contributor 			 			 			 								Soil pH test strips (similar  to litmus paper) offer answers about the acidity or alkalinity of a  soil sample. The pH scale ranges from 1 (acid) to 14 (alkali) with 7  being neutral. Generally most nutrients dissolve best when the soil pH  is 6.5 to 7. Knowing soil pH allows you to choose plants that will  thrive in your locale.
 							  			   			Difficulty:Easy 			*Instructions*

*Things You'll Need*


Soil sample (1 tbsp.)
pH test strip
Distilled water
Small bowl
Timer
Color chart that comes with test strips
 

 															1 														 																Pour the soil sample in the bowl  and add enough distilled water to create a mixture with the consistency  of a milkshake. Stir well.


 															2 														 																Leave mixture alone for one hour, but add water as needed to retain consistency.


 															3 														 																Place a drop of the mixture on a test strip and wait one minute.


 															4 														 																Rinse strip with distilled water.


 															5 														 																Match test strip color with the accompanying color chart.



 *Tips & Warnings*


Some test strips  are easier to read than others. Consider purchasing ones that have two  or three blocks of color as they provide a more precise result.  When selecting your sample, remove mulch and other organic fragments  from the top and dig about 10 inches down. It is best to collect and mix  samples from various locations within the area of interest as soil pH  may vary considerably within the same field, yard or garden. The  combined sample will provide an average pH.
Do not use dirty, brass or galvanized tools as they may add metals to the sample which may produce inaccurate results.


----------



## soil (Sep 11, 2011)

Very good info drift !

this is the most accurate you can get with soil. an in my opinion the only way to ever get a close reading at all. this wont be accurate either but its as close as you can get without sending it to a lab.

testing "run off" is a complete waste of time.





soil :yeahthat:


----------

